
Show HN: Tunetab – A fun web CLI for watching YouTube videos with your friends - dismal2
http://tunetab.us/
======
dismal2
Creator here, gitrepo is here:
[https://github.com/odinecse/tunetab](https://github.com/odinecse/tunetab)

